# intestinal spasms



## Lynae Eakett Greene (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello, I was diagnosed with IBS almost 5 years ago. I've never taken anything for it, and mostly managing my stress and being careful to avoid spicy foods is as far as I've gotten. I've always had these sensations, like a muscle twitching in my abdomen, they started in early 2009. Some days I can get several, and sometimes I can go for a week or more without any. Since I had my daughter the sensation has changed from being the twitching feeling to more like a gentle kick. But it has always been random. And 99% of the time never in the same spot repeatedly. But in the last 2-3 weeks I have had all my "spasms" in the same spot. (the doctor told me that the sensations were my intestines having muscle spasms) And they tend to repeat anywhere from 3 spasms in a few seconds to 10 over a couple of minutes. It's happened 4 times, twice in the last 24 hours. Last night around 1 am, and now this morning it woke me up. But this time it felt like it was spasming towards my back instead of towards my front. It's all in the lower right area of my abdomen. Any ideas what could be going on? I've recently reconciled with my husband, but he is in the US. We spent three weeks together Nov/Dec 2013. But I've had two cycles since then.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Nothing sinister is going on. Many IBS'ers experience visceral hypersensitivity. Most folks don't feel this going on... but many of us can. It doesn't mean anything is wrong... It's probably just normal digestion happening and we can feel some of it. Please don't let it worry you.


----------

